# Experienced Off Shore Deckhand needs a ride



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

My previous capn of long just dont fish like he used to.....experienced deckhand lookin for a spot on a good offshore ride...want to deckhand and help with expenses...many tourny wins as deckhand..looking for 26+foot ride, winning credentials / resume / references...specifically interested in billfish, wahoo, tuna and deep dropping...light tackle, natural bait saavy.........have all neccessary equipment and can fish any weekend and weekdays with notice...prefer to fish out of Pensacola / GBreeze / Pcola Beach.......pm me ! :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

You can fish with me anytime brother!


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

*Me too😎*

You can fish with me as well. 👍


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

sent you a pm


----------

